# Sticky  850 XP Clutch Spring Info.



## Polaris425

Anyone who has good info please feel free to add to this! I'm just getting started trying to pull info and get it listed. 


I talked to Chad @ EPI and this was the quick and dirty on secondary springs, however I suggest calling, and telling them your application and letting them recommend a kit.

29/30+	Purple
27/28, everything inbetween 
stock and Huge:	Brite Green

Stock-26"ish	Pink or White #1

Here's there sec. Chart:

Fits: 
500 Sportsman EFI 08-09 / 500 Sportsman EFI X2 09 /
500 Sportsman EFI Touring 08 / 550 Sportsman XP 09-10 / 700 Sportsman EFI 07 / 
700 Sportsman EFI X2 08 / 700 Ranger XP 05-09 / 700 Ranger EFI 6x6 06-09 / 
700 Ranger Crew 08-09 / 800 Ranger HD 09 / 800 Ranger's 4x4 & 6x6 10 / 
800 Sportsman EFI Touring 08 / 800 RZR 08-10 / 800 RZR S 09-10 / 
850 Sportsman XP 09-10


----------

